
Ask HN: What are the biggest challenges with managing a remote-first career? - gunnr15
We all know the challenges of being a remote-first employee (communication, over-working, lack of work&#x2F;life balance), but what are the biggest challenges with building&#x2F;managing your career?
======
randyzwitch
One of the biggest challenges IMO is being able to articulate what work you
are doing and what the impact was (yes, this is the same as in-office
working). Conversations don't "just happen" remotely, you need to be diligent
about creating your own buzz.

Whether that's making a few sentence Slack messages to your team company when
you hit milestones, sending out quality email summaries along with a
presentation you made, you need to be really deliberate.

------
caibeier
When people work in the office, their 'professional community' is mostly in
the office. Switching to remote, people need to find an alternative community
that they can be part of, learn & share that continues to support their career
growth

